# Are Kittens supposed to be hungry ALL THE TIME???



## Lily (Mar 14, 2004)

My Kitten just turned 2 months old last monday and he is ALWAYS HUNGRY!! is this normal? and i dont know if i should feesd him everytime he begs for food.. its like everytime i turn around hes hungry... any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i believe you are supposed to free feed kittens....


----------



## meowmix (Feb 29, 2004)

i read that kittens should be fed as much as they want. when they get older, then you should start worrying about diets.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Kittens are always hungry!  

But make sure you keep them to their feeding schedule, kittens will often overeat if you let them and make themselves sick :shock: 

Spyder's 2 years old now but he still thinks he's hungry all of the time, he eats so fast I swear he inhales it! Then he'll go on and push Chuckie away from his food and eat it if I don't catch him at it first....he's thrown up his food from overeating more than once! :roll:


----------



## Sippycup (Feb 22, 2004)

You need to free feed kittens for up to 1 year. They will not eat until they get sick. They will keep snacking all day, play, and sleep. Just keep the food and water down.


----------



## ajrich (Mar 30, 2004)

*free feeding*

I have always free fed my cats, with no problems of overeating. I think if you do it from the beginning they just think that's the way it's supposed to be and will not be gluttonous. I did have to start measuring the amount of food I give my oldest when she turned about a year and a half. I give her half of her amount at night before I go to bed and the other half in the morning before I go to work. The kitten just eats as much as she wants!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

I think Spyder must be the exception to the rule then!!! :lol: 

Which is odd, because he wouldn't start eating on his own when he was a kitten,I had to put some food on his tongue to get him interested in eating, I guess he learned that lesson to well!!! :shock:


----------



## Lily (Mar 14, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks everyone.. i kno i gotta a lot of questions..but after all this is my first kitten and everyone on here seems to kno so much.. so thanks again!


----------

